# Good tires for street and dirt



## dvsgto (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey guys. 

This is my first time posting on here as i am returning to biking. 

I have a newer Specialized Hard Rock. I like to take it on trails and dirt, but lately i have also been doing a lot of riding on the streets. I am looking for suggestions of tires that would be good for both. LIke brands. Or even tell me what they are called. I found some Hybrid tires. Is that what they are called? I would also appreiciate it if i can get some suggestions of a good website to buy them at. 

Thanks in advance for any help. :thumbsup:


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Maxxis Crossmark is the tire for you.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

There are a lot of designs that have a slick'ish center and knobs on the side. Check out the Ritchey Speed Max line of tires. I've used them on my cyclocross bike, but they do offer a 26" X 2.0 size, too. 

I was amazed on how well they worked on the trails.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have some Panaracer Trailblasters.

Not quite along the lines of a Ritchie Speedmax (I used to ride those) due to the presence of center knobs, but those knobs are low-profile. and ramped so they don't hurt rolling resistance much.

I have the 1.95's on my commuter right now, and there's some dirt along my commute. no complaints.


----------



## kobe_24 (Sep 26, 2010)

I do mostly road work now, but there are a few trails on my way. I was in my LBS, and they had some Bontrager H4 Plus on sale for $25 bucks, normal price was $52 so I bought a pair. I'm so glad I made that purchase, street travel never felt so good! To my surprise, they were also pretty grippy (<---if that is even a word) on the trails. Don't bother looking, if thin tires is not your thing.


----------



## Ronin Six (Oct 1, 2009)

Also take a look at Kenda Kozmik Lite II. Relatively light, fast, and cheap. And you can do 80psi for street and smooth hardpack rides. Will get a little sketchy in the really rough stuff though.
http://www.kendausa.com/en/home/bicycle/mountain/kozmik-lite-ii.aspx


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

Continental Traffic's treated me well on an old MTB that I used for commuting.


----------



## CroMoHo (Oct 20, 2009)

WTB Nano Raptors especially if you like a tire that absorbs shock well. Super high quality and wears very well. Light weight, but not the lightest. Works great on pavement and hardpack dirt, but lacks in mud, sand and softer soil.


----------



## dvsgto (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow! Thanks! Those are all some great options! I'm really digging these Ritchey SpeedMax-Delta 26" Tires. I love the tread pattern. They still look aggresive like a mountain bike tire. But they have a smooth part in the middle. The Maxxis Crossmark looks cool too! But a little pricey. 

I was also looking at some Kenda K908 Pathfinder Wire Bead Bicycle Tire, Blackwall, 26-Inch x 1.95-Inch. Those look pretty nice too. Free shipping too on Amazon if i spend $25. haha.


----------



## dvsgto (Nov 6, 2008)

hmmm. These are cool too. Kenda K847 Kross + Wire Bead Bicycle Tire, Blackwall, 26-Inch x 1.95-Inch

And these Kenda K908 Pathfinder Wire Bead Bicycle Tire, Blackwall, 26-Inch x 1.95-Inch


----------

